# RR: 54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14



## Trout

*1.	C. Davis (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1974)










2.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1954)










3.	Paray (cond.), Detroit Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










4.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1963)










5.	Gardiner (cond.), Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique	(1991)










6.	Markevitch (cond.), Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux	(1961)










7.	Muti (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1985)










8.	C. Davis (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1963)










9.	Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1972)










10.	Beecham (cond.), Orchestre National de l'ORTF	(1959)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	C. Davis (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1974)
2.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1954)
3.	Paray (cond.), Detroit Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
4.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1963)
5.	Gardiner (cond.), Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique	(1991)
6.	Markevitch (cond.), Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux	(1961)
7.	Muti (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1985)
8.	C. Davis (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1963)
9.	Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1972)
10.	Beecham (cond.), Orchestre National de l'ORTF	(1959)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------



## KirbyH

Wonderful choices - I've admired the LSO/Davis recording for a long time now. I do want to ask if you've ever heard the Stokowski/Philharmonia reading, available both on Decca and BBC Legends. Both were recorded at the same time and the intensity and coloration is present both in the studio and live performance.


----------



## Trout

Thanks, KirbyH. Based on your recommendation, I just listened to the Stokowski (live) performance which I found thrilling, though a little more conservative than what I was expecting, considering Stokowski's idiosyncratic style. I am currently fascinated by Gardiner's revelatory period-instrument performance, though there are still many recordings I would like to hear, especially the more polarizing ones such as Norrington's and Dutoit's.


----------



## KirbyH

I don't want to say age is a factor but Stoki was in his late eighties at the time of those sessions - might be partly why. I owned the Dutoit at one point and found it to be perfectly average as a reading but the sonics and playing were both very good. I can't say anything about the Norrington Gardiner, as I don't indulge very much in period-practice listening. Actually, I tell a lie - I heard the 5th movement of the Gardiner on YouTube once. Be prepared for some rather underwhelming ophecleides in the Dias Irae.


----------

